# Simple Sandwich Sauces



## johnleung23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am considering opening a small sandwich deli and would like to jazz up the sandwiches with some sauces.

I am looking for sauces that are simple to prepare, and preferably made with inexpensive, common ingredients. For example I have just discovered that Aioli is made primarily from oil and garlic. Also, a quick Tartar sauce can be made from mayo and relish.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Horseradish mustard
Yogurt sour cream and dill sauce
Ground roasted red pepper spicy sauce.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Still simple, but far more interesting perhaps than mayo and relish:

*TARTAR SAUCE RECIPES
** 
Lemon-Habanero Tartar Sauce
*3 cups freshly squeezed lemon juice 
1 1/2 cups good-quality mayonnaise 
2 anchovy fillets, minced 
1/2 habanero pepper, minced 
6 cornichons, minced 
2 tablespoons capers, drained 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Bring the lemon juice to a boil over high heat in a small saucepan and cook until reduced to 1/2 cup. Let cool. 
Combine about 2 tablespoons of the cooled reduced lemon juice, mayonnaise, anchovies, habanero, cornichons, and capers in a medium bowl. Season with salt and pepper, to taste. Add more lemon juice, to taste, if desired. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

*Chipotle Tartar Sauce
*
2 dried chipotle peppers 
1/2 cup prepared mayonnaise 
1 tablespoon chopped green onions 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Salt and pepper

Make tartar sauce: In a cast-iron skillet over high heat pan roast peppers, toasting them on all sides, until smoky and slightly charred. Chop finely. In a small bowl combine with remaining sauce ingredients. Adjust seasonings, to taste, with salt and pepper.

*Simple Tartar Sauce #1 
*1 cup mayonnaise or reduced fat mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons sweet pickle relish 
1 dill or half-sour pickle, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons finely chopped onion 
2 tablespoons fresh chopped dill 
10 blades fresh chives, chopped or 2 thin scallions thinly sliced 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
Few drops cayenne pepper sauce

*Simple Tartar Sauce #2
*1 cup mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons chopped green onions or scallions (green part only) 
2 tablespoons drained sweet pickle relish 
1 tablespoon drained capers (chopped, if large) 
1 tablespoon minced fresh parsley leaves 
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon minced fresh tarragon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne

In a bowl, fold together the ingredients. Adjust the seasoning, to taste. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve, giving the sauce 1 hour to stand before serving for the flavors to blend. (Note: If using homemade mayonnaise, the tartar sauce must be refrigerated and used within 24 hours.)


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Cranberry mayonaise...for turkey sand. 3/4 mayo 1/4 cran

horseradish sauce..for beef ... mayo/sour cream/horseradish

pesto cream mayo... 1/4 pesto mix 3/4 mayo 2 T chopped pignoli

pink lady sauce .....1/4 pureed roasted red pepper 2 T ground capers 3/4 mayo

Madras curry spread 2 T curry powder 1/2 cup applesauce 1 cup mayo 2 T chopped mango chutney

Tartar sauce usually made with Dill Relish, sweet relish was introduced somewhere?

Big kahoona spread 1/4 crushed pineapple 1 T very small dice red bellpepper
3/4 cup mayo 1/4 cup chopped raisins For virginia ham or pork

All of the above are made useing Hellmans Mayo since it is in my opinion the best and ratios are bast on its tast and thickness


----------



## wedx (Sep 24, 2008)

Boy these are really great recipes. But tell me which one a new chef should try to make. As if I will be able to made one that that will really boost my confidence.

So tell me which one is easy one and taste will also good.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My uncle once told me that it's helpful to have little victories when trying to improve yourself or the things that you do. It seems to me that the easiest sauces are the _Chipotle Tartar Sauce_ and _Tartar Sauce #1_, and making either of those sauces would give you the victory that you seek.

Instead of using dried chipotles in the chipotle sauce, try using canned chipotles in adobo sauce, and just using one or two of the peppers. In that way there's no need to go through the roasting process. It's just chopping and mixing - stirring actually. Just use a spoon or something similar and add the ingredients to the mayo, and stir well.

The same holds tru for Tartar Sauce #1 - it's just adding a few ingredients and mixing them all together with the mayonnaise. Almost any hot sauce would do - it needn't be cayenne pepper sauce. I'm partial to Marie Sharp's habanero sauce - it comes in three degrees of heat. But really, use whatever you may like. You're not going to be using much of it, so it will be hard to go wrong.

Good luck, and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a wonderful panini recently.

It was made with herbal foccacia (spelling?). The filling was tomato and mozzerella cheese, with red leaf lettuce on the side, to add into the sandwich at the table, or to eat as a little salad, and the sauce was....

*pesto!* (not pesto mayo, but traditional pesto sauce) I cannot rave enough about how delicious this was.

The place I had it is 40 miles from me, but not in the direction I usually travel. In about a week, my neighbor and I are planning to take that scenic ride again, and I cannot wait to again enjoy the same sandwich!

By the way, besides being easy to make, pesto freezes beautifully, so you can make it in batches, but only take it out as needed.

*Guacamole* is another fabulous sauce for sandwiches, especially turkey sandwiches and wraps. Guacamole also freezes well.


----------



## johnleung23 (Sep 24, 2008)

These are perfect! Thanks Chef Ed. Would appreciate any more that you know.

-john


----------



## johnleung23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Pesto and Guacamole are also great ideas. Thanks AmazingRace.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

For those who may not know: Hellmans Mayo is also known as _Best Foods_ in some parts of the country. Different name...same great product.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe - some people notice a difference in taste between the two. The company's FAQ says:

_[Question:] What is the difference between Hellmann's and Best Foods?_

_[Answer:] The products are basically the same. Both trademarks evolved simultaneously -- Hellmann's in the East and Best Foods in the West. Taste preferences vary; some people find that Best Foods mayonnaise is slightly more tangy. _

However, I did not see this statement in the FAQ when I double-checked it before posting. There have been a few threads on other venues where this difference has been discussed, and many people swear they can taste a difference.

While a lot of people think Best/Hellmann's make the best mayo, Cook's Illustrated rated Hellmans, Kraft, and Trader Joe's as about equal. Each had qualities that the testers preferred. My preference is for Trader Joe's, which has more egg taste, although I now just make my own.

Cook's Illustrated Mayo Taste Test

Many people prefer Dukes (in the south) or Blue Plate in the Louisianna area. A few people that I know bring back a case or two of these mayos when travelling in the area where they're sold. If you get a chance you might want to try them and see how they compare to the old standby brands.


----------

